# Father/Son Lease Needed Near Atlanta (2012)



## CharrDad (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm looking for a 50-100 acre lease for myself and my son. We don't get to hunt very often, and want a small tract that we can easily access when the time allows. Would prefer to lease privately owned land but will consider timber company property. Suburban/Metro Atlanta tracts are at the top of my wish list, followed by any surrounding counties with extended archery dates. If nothing matching that description presents itself, I'll consider driving a bit further for the right tract.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CharrDad (Apr 2, 2012)

Still looking!


----------



## CharrDad (May 13, 2012)

ttt


----------

